# What is your dream machine?



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

If you could buy your dream machine for winter what would it be? Just interested.

Last year I went all out on sidewalk solutions as that has always been a pain as I get older and reliable sidewalk guys are harder to find. Likely not smart from a $ sense but it a long term benefit to me and clients good service so I am happy about that spend.

My goal in next year or two is to replace our 580 backhoe and 12' box (they work great and are very practical for what we get) with a 100-125hp nice loader with a 12-18' wing plow with live edge or flex edge. I
love buying stuff, and seem to justify in my head if it saves trouble, headaches, labour, salt etc.
Just wondered what is on others wish list?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

My Dream Machine:
For my body to never wear out


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

One that doesn't ever break.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> One that doesn't ever break.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maneuverability and visibility of a JD 244. Needs more power though. Maybe a larger frame. Higher road speed that could be utilized safely. 

Controls that could run a PlowMaxx or SnowWing without switching the controller. 

That's for parking lots. 

For driveways a tractor with a 25 MPH road speed and hydro tranny. Something like the NH bi-directionals but more reliable. 

A truck would be a long list.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

A plow vehicle that I just have to program to clear the lot on its own. Be able to adjust for vehicles and other obstructions that could be in the way.
They must be able to make it work, the Husqvarna auto mower works for lawn mowing.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Was watching some online vids of little sidewalk plowing drones/robots. I would say within 5 years there will be reliable robots that can plow, salt walks with all the sensors and safety stuff needed to do it properly, report on temps and conditions and lay down time/gps history. Spent some time in high end produce green houses lately. The whole loading sorting process from picking to boxing is 99% human free now. All trains of wagons are pulled through plants, auto unloading, auto laser sorting, auto packaging. Will be interested to see where we are at in the near future.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Mine would be a JD 444 or Komatsu 200 sized loader with a HLA or Metalpleiss wing plow . Snow and ice tires of course .


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

rick W said:


> Was watching some online vids of little sidewalk plowing drones/robots. I would say within 5 years there will be reliable robots that can plow, salt walks with all the sensors and safety stuff needed to do it properly, report on temps and conditions and lay down time/gps history. Spent some time in high end produce green houses lately. The whole loading sorting process from picking to boxing is 99% human free now. All trains of wagons are pulled through plants, auto unloading, auto laser sorting, auto packaging. Will be interested to see where we are at in the near future.


I Hope they come out with a machine to plow stairs/ steps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Mine would be a JD 444 or Komatsu 200 sized loader with a HLA or Metalpleiss wing plow . Snow and ice tires of course .


444 would likely be perfect. I was thinking of rear axle turning on the 244 but it's too light and not enough HP for medium to larger lots. But a 444 would still work on small lots.


----------



## 4SSMatt (Oct 21, 2019)

A new Ram 3500, 4500 or 5500 single cab 4x4 with a flatbed, big Boss Spreader mounted on the back, 2 pallets of ice melt on the front of the bed . A big 9-6 v plow for large areas and punching through those big berms. Strobes, maker lights and rock lights installed for ease of chain installation. I would have it fit with Cb, Gps, Nav, xm, and apple play. Tool boxes under the flatbed, one sealed for my extra lunch and water. 12k winch mounted to the front of the fat bed so I can get a hand when I need it. Nice toyo traction tires on 19.5's. I think I could get something done with that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4SSMatt said:


> A new Ram 3500, 4500 or 5500 single cab 4x4 with a flatbed, big Boss Spreader mounted on the back, 2 pallets of ice melt on the front of the bed . A big 9-6 v plow for large areas and punching through those big berms. Strobes, maker lights and rock lights installed for ease of chain installation. I would have it fit with Cb, Gps, Nav, xm, and apple play. Tool boxes under the flatbed, one sealed for my extra lunch and water. 12k winch mounted to the front of the fat bed so I can get a hand when I need it. Nice toyo traction tires on 19.5's. I think I could get something done with that.


Assuming your plow work is not in Bend proper?


----------



## 4SSMatt (Oct 21, 2019)

Bend proper? I am in Central Oregon. Bend. We get some good snow here. 2 to 3 months, 3 to 5 events. surrounding areas get good snow. We typically travel up to 40 miles to get a big job done.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Are CB’s still common out there?
GPS and Nav?

welcome to the site


----------



## 4SSMatt (Oct 21, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are CB's still common out there?
> GPS and Nav?
> 
> welcome to the site


thank you, and yes, I listen a lot to chatter on the main roads (truckers still use them and it lets me know if there is a pile up, someone stuck, ect) The gps is a separate screen so I can watch a map if needed while the Nav is normally google. I like to see whats there, who is in the way, ect. I also listen to a scanner on bad days to know where accidents are and re route.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Something with 100% traction for those big storms


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve noticed fewer trucks with cb antennas
While out on the highway.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> I've noticed fewer trucks with cb antennas
> While out on the highway.


Yep..... the days of the Rubber Duck are gone...





Now they do the snap chat, twilter, bookface, instathinying,etc...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I will say that I find it funny that we went back to using CB's a few years ago when Nextel went away. 

Still use them between the combine, grain cart, and semi. Elevator has a base station to talk to you when you pull up and get weighed.

Still use them at the gravel pit from the truck to talk to the loader operator.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Anything with 100% traction.

She sold, it's going for a ride down south.


----------

